# I've had enough--I am SO frustrated



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

He doesn't mind bathing and brushing and combing (thank God for small favors). Hair cuts are another story--I've been cutting his hair myself for the past several months. He goes back and forth between being tolerant and downright being a PITA about it. Well, these days he is on his PITA phase. Nail cutting FORGET IT. Front paw pads FORGET IT. Butt--nope, back paws--barely, face--not really. OMG, I am entirely capable of giving him a good haircut and he just won't let me do it! I don't have a groomer's arm/noose thingy and I doubt that would help a whole lot. (or would it?) And yes, I do handle his paws and all that. I'm just really frustrated. Sorry for the attitude...it COULD be such a quick and painless process...


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

I have found having a grooming table makes a world of difference. It really helps to have both of your hands free and they get used to standing still. I bought the one from Pets edge and it was only $29. It makes grooming Lily a lot less of a hassle and frustration for both of us. She now understands when she is put on it to stand still and just let me get the job done. Trimming paw pads is so much easier and quicker when I can use both hands and she is standing still. We still have issues with the nails she is always afraid it is going to hurt even though I have never gotten one to short. She actually will start screaming as soon as I pick up her paw and she sees the nail sissors. It is almost too funny. Don't you find it amazing that something so small can be so strong and squirmy. Hope things get better for you and Ollie.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I agree with Tigerlily's mom - that little grooming table from pet edge is wonderful. I can hold on to little paws better for nail clipping. It was worth the investment and it came really fast.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

The little grooming table from PetEdge works wonders for Miss Chloe. She would turn into a Sabertooth Tiger every time i went to groom her. It is so much easier to groom her now. Still have a problem with getting nails cut toher than that much better. Also Care Alot Pets has a new nail clipper that lets you know when you are too close to the quick on the nail so that you don't cut too short. Thinking of getting it, maybe it will help with the tiger. LOL.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Pam - The grooming table does really make a world of difference. With both hands free you can use some of the groomers tricks a little easier because you have both hands free. It's worth the investement. I have the $29.00 from Pet edge too.

Leslie


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*oh dear pam.
try the threat trick. it works fine with heini! 
if I have to cut his paws (he's very ticklish there) I have a nice piece of cooked chicken ready for him. it lays next to us and for every cut he lets me do he gets a piece. 
it works great with us!

thank god otherwise heini is really good with cutting his hair and cutting nails.

good luck!!*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i also have the $29 dollar table from petedge and the grooming noose does make a different, most definitley.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh i'm sorry pam.  i hope he gets used to it soon and is less of a hassle. :grouphug: 

maybe i should look into getting the grooming table! the only thing i need help with is keeping mass and mini butts up in the air. they have a tendency to want to SIT while i'm grooming that area...lol.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I've been eyeballing that Pet Edge table for a long time too....but what's the difference between that and what I do which is putting him up on the clothes dryer? I mean, he can't go anywhere on the clothes dryer. Does the little grooming table fold up for portability (can't remember). And do you all use the noose arm thingy thing?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Pam,

Having the noose around their neck keeps their head up and keeps them from moving around too much. They have much less freedom to wiggle and mouth at your hands. It gives you more control - which also gives you the FEELING of more control which has even more value to Ollie. If you feel like you have more control he will sense it and calm down more. 

The arm comes off but it's doesn't really fold down or anything - I leave it up and put in a closet. 

Leslie


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I have no advice b/c I cannot groom T&T. They just won't let me.  Maybe everyone's advice about the grooming table will help. Hang in there....:grouphug:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Are you guys talking about the pink table top circular grooming table with the arm and noose? I bought one hoping it would help me with grooming and it hasn't. What am I doing wrong? Toto can still sit no problem with the noose, arm and table so invariably I still have to use one hand to hold up his back side to brush, cut, clip, etc. I need some kind of I Love Lucy contraption that will keep his neck up and his back end.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

You can purchase another noose for the table, a no sit one, one goes around the neck the other around their middle so they can't sit down.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> The little grooming table from PetEdge works wonders for Miss Chloe. She would turn into a Sabertooth Tiger every time i went to groom her. It is so much easier to groom her now. Still have a problem with getting nails cut toher than that much better. Also Care Alot Pets has a new nail clipper that lets you know when you are too close to the quick on the nail so that you don't cut too short. Thinking of getting it, maybe it will help with the tiger. LOL.[/B]


*I looked up the nail clipper I think you are considering... as I was interested too....
and the reviews on it on Amazon were not to encouraging.  Is that the same one you were thinking of? 

http://www.amazon.com/QuickFinder-Safety-C...s/dp/B000OZSL20*


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i agree with everyones advice on the grooming table. i love my grooming table. It makes a difference, they are so well behaved on the table too. I have a question, how do you do your kids front paws? I mean what do you use to trim it? I take my kids to the groomer just to get their paws trim, nails,and butt area.
but now i want to do it myself.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

> [/B]


 I looked up the nail clipper I think you are considering... as I was interested too....
and the reviews on it on Amazon were not to encouraging. Is that the same one you were thinking of?

Unfortunately they were the ones.  I was so hoping that they would work for the Saber Tooth Tiger. 


i agree with everyones advice on the grooming table. i love my grooming table. It makes a difference, they are so well behaved on the table too. I have a question, how do you do your kids front paws? I mean what do you use to trim it? I take my kids to the groomer just to get their paws trim, nails,and butt area.
but now i want to do it myself.


> [/B]


I use hair trimmers to do the paw pads and in between the pads. Then i use my hair cutting scissors and trim around the feet. Still having a problem with trimming the nails.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I also invested in the pink grooming table from PetEdge, most times I can get away with not using the grooming loop, but Dakota .... oh boy does she try my patience!!! LOL She will also sit down when I try to do her butt, so I take the loop off her neck & put it under her back legs. It's not a total miracle cure for grooming, but it does make things a lot easier to have 2 hands free. Plus, she also has a tendency to move away from me when I want to groom a particular area - the little pink table 'spins' around, like a lazy-susan, so I just turn it a little every time she turns away from me 

Pam, I also think a lot depends on how you are coping with it all, if I feel I am getting frustrated or even a little bit cranky, I stop grooming right away. I know my 2 are very tuned into me, so they can sense when I'm getting all worked up, so of course, they play up even more!! I know you have a family to take care of also, but try to take your time if you can. I do Dakota in 15 minute sessions if she is playing up, we groom for 10 - 15 minutes, then take a break for 15 minutes or so.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I also invested in the pink grooming table from PetEdge, most times I can get away with not using the grooming loop, but Dakota .... oh boy does she try my patience!!! LOL She will also sit down when I try to do her butt, so I take the loop off her neck & put it under her back legs. It's not a total miracle cure for grooming, but it does make things a lot easier to have 2 hands free. Plus, she also has a tendency to move away from me when I want to groom a particular area - the little pink table 'spins' around, like a lazy-susan, so I just turn it a little every time she turns away from me
> 
> Pam, I also think a lot depends on how you are coping with it all, if I feel I am getting frustrated or even a little bit cranky, I stop grooming right away. I know my 2 are very tuned into me, so they can sense when I'm getting all worked up, so of course, they play up even more!! I know you have a family to take care of also, but try to take your time if you can. I do Dakota in 15 minute sessions if she is playing up, we groom for 10 - 15 minutes, then take a break for 15 minutes or so.[/B]


Thanks, yeah I think I will have to purchase the table at some point SOON!

I know my frustration level at times doesn't help and I immediately remind myself. As far as frustration level and "taking care of my family" that really doesn't have anything to do with it since I groom him when nobody is home--I do have a LOT of very flexible time on my hands both when they are home and are not home.

Eh, this is the first time I've done this in my LIFE and it's only been several months so I know I have a lot to learn. Thanks again, guys.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I just looked at the petedge grooming table that you have all been discussing and it says it is 18" in diameter (and round base). Midis is 14" from neck to base of tail, so is this too small, or have some of you with larger malts been able to use it as well? Feedback please because I am about to put it on my Christmas or B'day wish list to hubby. 

Cyndi


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i know how you feel. if i even entertain the idea of clipping butter's nails, she immediately acts like i'm trying to kill her. and i do mean, maim and kill. :smilie_tischkante: i can play with her tootsies, even play with each toe, but as far as getting a nail clipper within 100 yards of one of her toes....fuggeddabouddit!!!!! :smilie_tischkante: 

on the other hand... i can take her to see Groomer Brenda, and all Groomer Brenda has to say is "Butter, let me see your paw..." and up goes paw #1... and so forth. all the while Butter is giving me that "eat poo" look. :smilie_tischkante: Brenda doesn't even use the grooming noose on her. ever. 

i'm so jealous.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> I just looked at the petedge grooming table that you have all been discussing and it says it is 18" in diameter (and round base). Midis is 14" from neck to base of tail, so is this too small, or have some of you with larger malts been able to use it as well? Feedback please because I am about to put it on my Christmas or B'day wish list to hubby.
> 
> Cyndi[/B]


To ease your concerns, my darling angel Harley is a 'super-sized' little malt - he weighs in at a TINY 14-ish pounds (yes, his background is questionable, but that means nothing to me). Put it on your 'wish list', I'm certain it will work for you


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

I too have been thinking if a grooming table would make it easier. Molly goes round and round in circles and she HATES for me to have to brush her backside. That is a major struggle and if I don't thats where she mats up a lot. I know the frustration, by the time I'm finished I think her and I are both frustrated!!!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=486583
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! I read your post to my hubby. Hopefully I will get it, for my birthday (in Jan) if not for Christmas! 

Cyndi


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

My 3 don't love it either but tolerate me grooming them well. The best thing I did was invest in a high caliber clipper set and it goes quite quickly. As far as the cutting the nails my husband and I both assist with that. If its really that difficult maybe you can go somewhere where they will clip his nails while you are there.


----------

